# Anyone have a list of Monstrous Humanoids?



## Turhan (Oct 7, 2005)

Has such a list been compiled from the WOTC books? A key NPC, that one of the Players controls for me, added a level of ranger.  Monstrous Humanoid is the favored enemy and I'd like a quick list, if one is already out there, of those critters.

If you know a link, I'd appreciate hearing about it.

thanks,


Edit: Nevermind.  I found it.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2005)

where did you find it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 7, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> where did you find it?



 ...and would you mind sharing it?


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's the link you want:

Monstrous Humanoids 

BOZ, didn't I tell you about this just a few weeks ago?   

In the search field, enter Monstrous Humanoid, search in the Type field, and sort them by source. Weed out non-3e sources and you've got what you want. How up to date it is, I'm not sure, but it lists Advanced Bestiary, so it must be pretty current.

Pinotage


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

oh, right, sulerin.  i don't use it very often since my workplace has it blocked, and i don't remember to access it at home.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2005)

Oooh, thanks for that link.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 10, 2005)

A 
Name   CR   Source 
Aarakocra   1/2   Monsters of Faerun, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Fiend Folio, Terrors Beyond Tyr, Monstrous Manual, Races of Faerun 
Abeil, Queen   12   3E Monster Manual II 
Abeil, Soldier   6   3E Monster Manual II 
Abeil, Vassal   2   3E Monster Manual II 
Adaptor      Master Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Mystara Appendix 
Alaghi   4   Monsters of Faerun, Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Albine   4   Minions Rebirth, Monster Geographica Underground 
Alguduir      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Alguduir, Young      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Al-Jahar      Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, City of Delights 
Allura      Spelljammer 2 (MC9) 
Annis Hag of Death   8   Advanced Bestiary 
Anthropomorphic Animal [template]   Varies   Savage Species 
Armand   3   Monster Manual 3 
Artificeer   13   Monster Geographica Underground 
Asherake   3   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Awabi   4   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 

B 
Name   CR   Source 
Bainligor      Monstrous Compendium Annual 4, Dragon#227 
Bakhna Rakhna   1   Denizens of Darkness, Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Baldandar      Mystara Appendix 
Balthrok   2   Legacy of the Dragons 
Banderlog   3   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Monster Manual 2, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, Monstrous Manual 
Bandersnatch   4   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes, Monster Geographica Underground 
Barathelar   7   Monster Geographica Underground 
Bargda      Mystara Appendix 
Bat Devil   1/2   Creature Collection 1 
Bhut (II)      Mystara Appendix 
Bionoid      Spelljammer 2 (MC9) 
Blade Breaker   5   Legacy of the Dragons 
Blemmyae   2   Skull and Bones 
Blindheim   2   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Fiend Folio, Monstrous Compendium Annual 4 
Blood Maiden   1/2   Creature Collection 2 
Boatman   7   Monsternomicon 
Bog Beast   5   Tome of Horrors 1 
Bog Wader      Dark Sun (MC12) 
Boggle   3   3E Monster Manual II, Monstrous Compendium Annual 2, 1E Monster Manual 2 
Bombardier Beetle Verminoid   2   Advanced Bestiary 
Braxat   9   3E Monster Manual II, Monstrous Compendium Annual 3 
Breathsnatcher   6   Urban Arcana 
Bruja      Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Buso, Tigbanua   3   3E Oriental Adventures, Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Bvanen      Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, Windriders of the Jagged Cliffs 
Byakhee   3   Call of Cthulhu, Dragon#12 

C 
Name   CR   Source 
Carnival Krewe, Bayou Seer   3   Creature Collection 3 
Carnival Krewe, Bone Bosun   1/3   Creature Collection 2 
Carnival Krewe, Heron Priest   2   Creature Collection 2 
Carnival Krewe, Shark-Folk   4   Creature Collection 3 
Carp Eater   1   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Cat Folk   2   Menace Manual 
Cave Hermit   6   Monster Geographica Underground 
Cenarius's Children, Centaur   3   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Centaur   3   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Expert Boxed Set, 1E Monster Manual 1, Rules Cyclopedia, Tales of the Lance, Monstrous Manual, Races of Faerun 
Centaur of Krynn   1   Bestiary of Krynn, Dragonlance (MC4) 
Centaur, Desert      Al-Qadim (MC13) 
Centaur, Nomadic      Forgotten Realms (MC3) 
Centaur, Sylvan   3   Monstrous Compendium Volume 1 
Centaur-Kin, Dorvesh      Monstrous Compendium Annual 2 
Centaur-Kin, Gnoat      Monstrous Compendium Annual 2 
Centaur-Kin, Ha'pony      Monstrous Compendium Annual 2 
Centaur-Kin, Zebranaur      Monstrous Compendium Annual 2 
Cephalyx   6   Monsternomicon 
Charfiend   1   Creature Collection 1 
Charrel   6   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes, Monster Geographica Underground 
Chitine   1   Monsters of Faerun, Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Chosen One   2   Monsters of Faerun, Monstrous Compendium Annual 3 
Chromithian   3   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Contemplator      Spelljammer 2 (MC9) 
Corpse Whisperer   4   Creature Collection 2 
Crabman   2   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Fiend Folio, 2E Fiend Folio (MC14), Monstrous Manual 
Creator Race   9   Dragon#303 
Crone of Chaos      Mystara Appendix 

D 
Name   CR   Source 
Dakon   2   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Fiend Folio, Monstrous Manual 
Dark Womb   6   Creature Collection 2 
Darkwing      Mystara Appendix 
Deep Glaurant      Mystara Appendix 
Derro   3   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, 1E Monster Manual 2, Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth, Greyhawk: From the Ashes, Monstrous Manual 
Desmodu   9   3E Monster Manual II, Savage Species, Deep Horizon 
Dhampir [template]   +2   Denizens of Darkness 
Dimensional Warper      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Dire Corby   1   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Fiend Folio 
Dizantar      Spelljammer (MC7) 
Doppelganger   3   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Monster Manual 1, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual 
Dopplekinder   2   En Route 2: By Land or By Sea 
Dracon      Spelljammer Campaign Setting 
Dragon Vassal [template]   +1   Bestiary of Krynn 
Dragonkin   3   3E Draconomicon, Monsters of Faerun, Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, Dragon Mountain, Attack on Myth Drannor 
Dragonspawn [template]   Varies   Dragonlance Campaign Setting 
Dragonspawn, Flametongue   5   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Dragonspawn, Scalebane   7   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Dragonspawn, Sea [template]   +2   Bestiary of Krynn 
Dragonspawn, Wyrm Kin   3   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Dromite   1/2   Expanded Psionics Handbook 
Dune Hag   4   Sandstorm 
Durges      Swordthrust 

E 
Name   CR   Source 
Enduk      Savage Coast 
Equiceph   3   Miniatures Handbook 
Evolved Gargoyle   5   Arcana Evolved 

F 
Name   CR   Source 
Face Stealer   1   Creature Collection 2 
Fantsies      Swordthrust 
Faradian   8   Legacy of the Dragons 
Fen Witch   5   Tome of Horrors 1 
Feral Creature [template]   +1   Savage Species 
Fideal   2   Ultimate Monsters 1 
Filcher   1/4   Creature Collection 2 
Firenewt   1   Monsters of Faerun, Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, Forgotten Realms (MC3), 1E Fiend Folio 
Fomor   2   Ultimate Monsters 1 
Fomorian Sea-Devils   1   Ultimate Monsters 1 
Fox Maiden   4   Minions Rebirth, eMinions Cunning Creatures 
Frost Folk   2   Frostburn 
Furbolg   3   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Furbolg, Corrupted   4   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 

G 
Name   CR   Source 
Gargantua, Gargoyle      Companion Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia 
Gargantua, Troll      Mystara Appendix, Companion Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia 
Gargoyle   4   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, d20 Modern, 1E Monster Manual 1, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual, Introduction to AD&D 
Gargoyle, Kapoacinth   4   3.5E Monster Manual I 
Gargoyle, Kir-Lanan   2   3E Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, Races of Faerun 
Gatorman   2   Monsternomicon 
Gaunt   3   Oathbound: Arena 
Geonid      Mystara Appendix 
Ghoul (II)      Conan the Roleplaying Game 
Gloom   25   Epic Level Handbook 
Gnarl   7   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Goatfolk   2   Monster Manual 3, Savage Coast 
Goblin Rat      Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Goblin, Dekanter   1   Monsters of Faerun 
Goblyn   2   Denizens of Darkness, Ravenloft (MC10) 
Goldfin   2   Dangerous Denizens 
Gorgon, High   5   Creature Collection 1 
Grahlus   5   Beyond Countless Doorways 
Grimlock   1   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, 2E Fiend Folio (MC14), 1E Fiend Folio, Monstrous Manual, Dragon#327 (ecology of) 
Groundling   2   Monsters of Faerun, Realms of Valor, Polyhedron#93 
Grynloc   2   Legacy of the Dragons 
Gulgar   9   Monster Manual 3 
Gulor   2   Ultimate Monsters 1 
Gyerian      Mystara Appendix 

H 
Name   CR   Source 
Hag, Annis   6   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Monster Manual 2, Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun, Tales of the Lance, Monstrous Manual 
Hag, Bheur      Monstrous Compendium Annual 3 
Hag, Black      Master Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia 
Hag, Dusk   4   Eberron Campaign Setting 
Hag, Green   5   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Monster Manual 2, Tales of the Lance, Monstrous Manual, Dragon#331 (ecology of) 
Hag, Sea   4   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Monster Manual 1, Master Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Tales of the Lance, Monstrous Manual 
Hag, Tunnel   4   Dangerous Denizens 
Half-Plant Green Hag   5   Advanced Bestiary 
Hannya      Kara-Tur (MC6) 
Harpy   4   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Creature Collection 1, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, Menace Manual, 1E Monster Manual 1, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual, Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Harpy, Grave   3   Dangerous Denizens 
Harrid   5   Arcana Evolved 
Harrier      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Harrier, Larvae      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Harssaf   5   Monster Manual 3 
Hebi-no-onna   16   Denizens of Darkness, 3E Oriental Adventures, Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Hej-kin      Dark Sun (MC12) 
Hisser   4   Polyhedron#153 
Hu Hsien      Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Hueleneaer   3   Polyhedron#162 

I 
Name   CR   Source 
Ingundi      Greyhawk (MC5), 1E Greyhawk Adventures 
Inphidian, Cobra-Back   3   Tome of Horrors 2 
Inphidian, Common   3   Tome of Horrors 2, Tome of Horrors 1, Necropolis 
Inphidian, Dancer Charmer   3   Necropolis 
Inshon   2   Arcana Evolved 
Invisible      New Adventures of Fafhrd and Grey Mouser 
Ith'n Ya'roo   5   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 

J 
Name   CR   Source 
Jackal Lord   8   3E Fiend Folio 

K 
Name   CR   Source 
Kappa   2   3E Oriental Adventures, Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Kappa, Vampiric   2   Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Kappa-Ti   2   Kara-Tur (MC6) 
Kech   3   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Monster Manual 2, Greyhawk (MC5) 
Kercpa      Monstrous Compendium Annual 4, Dragon#214 
Khaasta   3   3E Fiend Folio, Planescape Appendix 2 
King of the Tengu   13   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Kinori   1   Menace Manual 
Kitsune (II)   8   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Kizoku   7   Denizens of Darkness, Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Komori-Ninja   2   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Konaki Jiji   4   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Kopru   6   3E Monster Manual II, Isle of Dread, Mystara Appendix 
Krakentua      Kara-Tur (MC6), Test of the Samurai 
Kuo-Toa   2   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Fiend Folio, Monstrous Manual 
Kuo-Toa Leviathan      Underdark 
Kurote   4   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Kyrie   2   Bestiary of Krynn, Dragonlance (MC4), Tales of the Lance 

L 
Name   CR   Source 
Leytru   7   Monster Geographica Underground 
Lhosk   4   Monster Manual 3 
Lizardfolk, Blackscale   3   Monster Manual 3 
Lizard-Kin, Cayman      Mystara Appendix 
Lobsterfolk   3   Dangerous Denizens 
Losel      Greyhawk: From the Ashes, Monstrous Manual 
Loxo   2   Shining South (3.5E), Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, 3E Monster Manual II, Savage Species, Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Lycanthrope, Loup-Garou - Lowland      Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness, Ravenloft Campaign Setting 
Lycanthrope, Loup-Garou - Mountain      Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness, Ravenloft Campaign Setting 
Lycanthrope, Sea Stalker [template]   +6   Ravenloft Gazetteer 2 
Lycanthrope, Seawolf - Greater      Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, 1E Monster Manual 2, Monstrous Manual 
Lycanthrope, Werebadger      Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, Monstrous Tome 1 
Lycanthrope, Werefox      Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Monster Manual 2, Master Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Monstrous Manual 
Lycanthrope, Werehyena      Al-Qadim (MC13), Conan the Roleplaying Game 
Lycanthrope, Werejackal      Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Lycanthrope, Wereleopard      Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Lycanthrope, Werelion      Al-Qadim (MC13) 
Lycanthrope, Wereray      Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Lycanthrope, Werespider      Monstrous Compendium Annual 3 
Lycanthrope, Weretiger - ''Jahed''      Ravenloft: Children of the Night (MC15) 

M 
Name   CR   Source 
Maedar      Forgotten Realms (MC3), Monstrous Manual 
Maedar, Glyptar      Forgotten Realms (MC3), Monstrous Manual 
Mal'Orm   6   Monster Geographica Underground 
Man-Ape      Conan the Roleplaying Game 
Manimal [template]   Varies   Advanced Bestiary 
Manimal Triceratops   10   Advanced Bestiary 
Manni      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Manscorpion      Rules Cyclopedia, Monstrous Manual 
Manscorpion, Nimmurian      Savage Coast, Companion Boxed Set 
Manticora   2   Creature Collection 1 
Marruspawn, Marrulurk   4   Sandstorm 
Marruspawn, Marrusault   5   Sandstorm 
Marruspawn, Marrutact   5   Sandstorm 
Marzanna   6   Frostburn 
Maskhi      Al-Qadim (MC13) 
Matador      Monstrous Tome 1, Relics of the Veil 
Meazel   4   Monsters of Faerun, Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, Forgotten Realms (MC3), 1E Fiend Folio 
Meazel, ''Salizarr''      Ravenloft: Children of the Night (MC15) 
Medusa   7   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, d20 Modern, 1E Monster Manual 1, Companion Boxed Set, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual 
Medusa, ''Althea''      Ravenloft: Children of the Night (MC15) 
Medusa, Amphibious   7   Stormwrack 
Medusa, Greater   8   Trouble at Durbenford, Tome of Horrors 1, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, Monstrous Manual 
Megada no Oni   2   Creatures of Rokugan 
Menynoka   1   Necropolis 
Mercurial      Monstrous Compendium Annual 4, Doors to the Unknown 
Metamorph      Master Boxed Set, White Dwarf#57, Rules Cyclopedia, Mystara Appendix 
Minotaur   4   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, d20 Modern, Dragonlance (MC4), 1E Monster Manual 1, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual 
Miredweller   2   Creature Collection 1 
Monitor      Spelljammer 2 (MC9) 
Mountain Folk   4   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Muckdweller   1/4   Serpent Kingdoms, Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Monster Manual 2, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, Monstrous Manual 

N 
Name   CR   Source 
Naar Teban [template]   +8   Creatures of Rokugan 
Naga   3   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Naga, Shinomen - Asp   2   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Naga, Shinomen - Chameleon   1   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Naga, Shinomen - Cobra   3   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Naga, Shinomen - Constrictor   3   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Naga, Shinomen - Greensnake   1/2   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Nagpa      Mystara Appendix 
Nasnas      Al-Qadim (MC13) 
Nezumi, Crippled Bone Tribe   1   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Nezumi, Grasping Claw Tribe   1/2   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Nezumi, Tattered Ear Tribe   1/2   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Nezumi, Third Wisker Tribe   1/2   Creatures of Rokugan, 3E Oriental Adventures 
Nycter   2   Monster Manual 3 

O 
Name   CR   Source 
Obake   1   Creatures of Rokugan 
Ogre, Mischta      Otherlands 
Ogre, Nzunta      Otherlands 
Ophidian   2   3E Fiend Folio, Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, 1E Monster Manual 2, Dragon Mountain 
Orangeseer   7   Dragon#325 
Ormyrr   6   Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, 3E Monster Manual II, Ruins of Myth Drannor 

P 
Name   CR   Source 
Pahari      Al-Qadim (MC13) 
Pakubrazi      Terrors Beyond Tyr 
Palethian   20   Domains of the Forge 
Pallemon   8   Monster Geographica Underground 
Paretiophage   6   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Pegataur      Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, Mystara Appendix, Dawn of the Emperors 
Phaethon, Elder      Dragonlance (MC4) 
Phoelarch   6   Monster Manual 3 
Phthisic   6   Expanded Psionics Handbook, Psionics Handbook 
Plesiogigan   13   Ultimate Monsters 1 
Pristatic      Spelljammer 2 (MC9) 
Protean Scourge   12   Monster Manual 3 
Proud, The   1   Creature Collection 1 
Pteraman      Monstrous Compendium Annual 1 
Pyreen      Dark Sun (MC12) 

Q 
Name   CR   Source 
Quaggoth   3   Monsters of Faerun, 2E Fiend Folio (MC14), 1E Fiend Folio, 2E Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, Monstrous Manual 
Quilboar   1/2   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Qullan      1E Fiend Folio 

R 
Name   CR   Source 
Rastipede      Spelljammer (MC7) 
Ratman   1/2   Creature Collection 1 
Ratman, Brown Gorger   1/2   Creature Collection 1 
Ratman, Daywalker   1   Creature Collection 2 
Ratman, Diseased   1/2   Creature Collection 1 
Ratman, Foamer   1/2   Creature Collection 1 
Ratman, Red Witch   1/2   Creature Collection 1 
Ratman, Stalker   1   Creature Collection 2 
Ratman, White Wraith   1   Creature Collection 2 
Ravarakin   3   Monsters of the Mind 
Ravenkin   2   Denizens of Darkness, Ravenloft (MC10) 
Ravenous [template]   +1   Tome of Horrors 2 
Ravvimen   2   Monster Geographica Underground 
Reaver   4   Denizens of Darkness 
Render      Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, Ruins of Zhentil Keep 
Rhek   4   Book of Exalted Deeds 
Rogue Tulpa   8   Menace Manual 
Rokurokubi   5   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Rokuro-Kubi   2   3E Oriental Adventures, Swords of the Daimyo 
Rune Reaver   13   Legacy of the Dragons 
Ryven   2   Tome of Horrors 2 

S 
Name   CR   Source 
Sagon   1/2   Creature Collection 2 
Sahuagin   2   3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Monster Manual 1, Monstrous Manual 
Samebito   4   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Sandmasker   7   Creature Collection 1 
Sarkrith, Spelleater   13   3E Fiend Folio 
Sarkrith, Thane   11   3E Fiend Folio 
Sarrukh   21   Serpent Kingdoms 
Satyr [template]   +1   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Saurian Centaur   4   Advanced Bestiary 
Scaled Stalker   5   Miniatures Handbook 
Scar Twin   3   Creature Collection 2 
Scorpionfolk   7   3E Monster Manual II 
Sea Demon      Denizens of Vecheron 
Seeder   3   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Sentinel   3   Nocturnum 
Sesheyan   1/2   Menace Manual, D20 Future 
Sha'az      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Shade      Monstrous Compendium Annual 4, 1E Monster Manual 2, Companion Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia 
Shadowlands Madman [template]   +1   Creatures of Rokugan 
Shadowperson   2   Dragonlance Campaign Setting, Dragonlance (MC4), 1E Dragonlance Adventures, Tales of the Lance 
Shan Sao      Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Shark-kin      Mystara Appendix 
Shatjan      Horde Campaign Setting 
Shattered Brethren      Ravenloft: Creatures of Darkness 
Shen Shenagar   1   Creature Collection 3 
Shepherd   25   Wyrmsworn 
Shojo   1   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Silt Runner      Dark Sun (MC12) 
Simorgyan      New Adventures of Fafhrd and Grey Mouser 
Siren   4   Skull and Bones 
Skandar      White Dwarf#57 
Skein   4   Creature Collection 2 
Skindancer   11   Monster Manual 3 
Skunk Ape   1/2   Urban Arcana 
Snailfolk   1   Monster Geographica Underground 
Sollux      Mystara Appendix 
Spectral Hunter   3   Call of Cthulhu 
Spell Weaver   10   3E Monster Manual II 
Spiderling   1/2   Plot and Poison 
Spine Ripper   4   Monsternomicon 
Stinger   4   Monsters of Faerun 
Sun Fiend   10   Creature Collection 3 
Survivor      Spelljammer (MC7) 
Sutak   1   Creature Collection 2 
Swamp Gobbler   3   Creature Collection 1 
Swamp Hellion   8   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Swanmay      Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, 1E Monster Manual 2, Monstrous Manual 
Syne   6   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 

T 
Name   CR   Source 
Tabaxi   2   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Fiend Folio, Monstrous Manual 
Tabaxi Lord      Monstrous Manual 
Taer   2   Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Monster Manual 2, Greyhawk (MC5), Monstrous Manual 
Tainted [template]   +1   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Tatalla      Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, City of Delights 
Tauric [template]   +1   3E Monster Manual II, Savage Species 
Tauron   7   Creature Collection 2 
Taylang   2   Bestiary of Krynn, Dragonlance (MC4) 
T'chowb      Dark Sun (MC12) 
Tengu, Crow-Headed   1   3E Oriental Adventures, Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Tengu, Human-Headed   6   3E Oriental Adventures, Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Teo-Selerai   4   Monster Geographica Underground 
Thanoi   2   Dragonlance Campaign Setting, Dragonlance (MC4), 1E Dragonlance Adventures, Tales of the Lance 
Thrax      Dark Sun (MC12) 
Thrax, ''Palik''      Ravenloft: Children of the Night (MC15) 
Thri-Kreen   1   Shining South (3.5E), Expanded Psionics Handbook, 3E Monster Manual II, Savage Species, Forgotten Realms (MC3), 1E Monster Manual 2, Terrors Beyond Tyr, Dragon#167, Monstrous Manual 
Thunder Children      2E Fiend Folio (MC14) 
Tiger General   14   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Tindali   1   Monsters of the Mind 
Tlincalli      Forgotten Realms 2 (MC11) 
Tohr-Kreen      Dark Sun (MC12) 
Tohr-Kreen, J'ez      Terrors Beyond Tyr 
Tohr-Kreen, J'hol      Terrors Beyond Tyr 
Tohr-Kreen, T'keech      Terrors Beyond Tyr 
Tohr-Kreen, Tondi      Terrors Beyond Tyr 
Totem Hunter   11   Monsternomicon 
Touch Corrupter   3   Creature Collection 2 
Trin      Terrors Beyond Tyr, Thri-Kreen of Athas 
Troblin   2   Tome of Horrors 2 
Trogodon   3   Creature Collection 1 
Troll (II)   6   Monsternomicon 
Troll, Dark   4   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Troll, Dire   11   Monsternomicon 
Troll, Jungle   1   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
Troll, Tree   2   Dragon#299 
Troll, War   12   Monster Manual 3 
Troll, Whelp - Mature   3   Monsternomicon 
Troll, Whelp - Immature   1   Monsternomicon 
Trolloc   1   Wheel of Time Roleplaying Game 
Tsathar   2   Tome of Horrors 1, Tomb of Abysthor 
Tsathar, Scourge   3   Tome of Horrors 1, Tomb of Abysthor 
Tsuno   6   3E Oriental Adventures 
Tsuno Ravager   9   Creatures of Rokugan 
Tsuno Soultwister   8   Creatures of Rokugan 
Tuskarr   1/2   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 

U 
Name   CR   Source 
Ukrudan Stalker   5   Creature Collection 2 
Ulatra   16   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Umpleby      Monstrous Compendium Annual 2, 2E Fiend Folio (MC14), 1E Fiend Folio 
Unbodied   5   Expanded Psionics Handbook 
Unholy Riven   13   Book of Eldritch Might 2 
Unitaur   4   Creature Collection 2 
Urd      Monstrous Compendium Volume 2, Monstrous Manual, Black Spine 
Urgan's Minion   2   Legacy of the Dragons 
Urgoda   3   Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 
Ursoi   4   Bestiary of Krynn, Otherlands 

V 
Name   CR   Source 
Vampyre      Ravenloft (MC10) 
Vampyre, ''Valadimir Ludzig''      Ravenloft: Children of the Night (MC15) 
Varaana   5   Monsters of the Mind 
Vermin Lord   17   Monster Manual 3 
Verminoid Creature [template]   +0   Advanced Bestiary, Plot and Poison 
Vrusk   1/2   D20 Future 
Vupdrax   3   Plot and Poison 

W 
Name   CR   Source 
Wasp Warrior   4   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts 
Wemic   3   Monsters of Faerun, Forgotten Realms (MC3), 1E Monster Manual 2, Tales of the Lance, Monstrous Manual, Races of Faerun 
Wendigo   4   Warcraft Manual of Monsters 
WindWyrd   3   Five Nations 
Wirebound Beserker   3   Creature Collection 2 
Witchknife   4   Monster Manual 3 
Worgoblin   1/2   Ultimate Monsters 1 

X 
Name   CR   Source 
Xixchil      Spelljammer 2 (MC9) 
Xtabay   3   Dragon#317 

Y 
Name   CR   Source 
Yak-Man   4   Monstrous Compendium Annual 2, 3E Monster Manual II 
Yeti   3   Frostburn, Tome of Horrors 1, 3E Oriental Adventures, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, Menace Manual, 1E Monster Manual 1, Monstrous Manual 
Yhakkor   2   Ancient Kingdoms Mesopotamia 
Yuan-Ti   4   d20 Modern, 1E Monster Manual 2, Monstrous Manual, Races of Faerun 
Yuan-Ti, Abomination   7   Expanded Psionics Handbook, 3.5E Monster Manual I, Monsters of the Mind, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1 
Yuan-Ti, Halfblood   5   Expanded Psionics Handbook, 3.5E Monster Manual I, Monsters of the Mind, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1 
Yuan-Ti, Histachii      Kara-Tur (MC6), Monstrous Manual 
Yuanti, Holy Guardian   8   Serpent Kingdoms 
Yuanti, Mageslayer   9   Serpent Kingdoms 
Yuan-Ti, Pureblood   3   Expanded Psionics Handbook, 3.5E Monster Manual I, Monsters of the Mind, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1 
Yurian   1   3E Fiend Folio 

Z 
Name   CR   Source 
Zik-Trin'ak      Thri-Kreen of Athas 
Zokujin   3   Creatures of Rokugan 
Zotuv   7   Ultimate Monsters 1 
Zunberabou   7   Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

ooh nice, did you get all of that from sulerin?


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> ooh nice, did you get all of that from sulerin?




It looks exactly like the page Sulerin kicked out, so I'd say 'yes'. frankthedm kindly just copied the data here.

Pinotage


----------

